# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Problem with keylogger/trojan

## chipmunk84

I have Kaspersky 2011 internet security which keeps telling me that I have a trojan-downloader and keylogger activity

I have 3 viruses (active)

----------


## olejah

Please, fulfil the rules

----------

